# Has your opinion on Anthony Joshua changed this week?



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

After the Olympics allot of people were giving him shit for getting a few gifts in the Olympics. But it seems his personality has won allot of people over this week.

He seems very confident but grounded. Complete opposite to DeGale & Harrison.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Always seems like a humble guy. He's going to be a huge ticket seller.


----------



## the iron sheik (Jul 26, 2013)

I bet fast eddie has been having wet dreams over this kid, he is a promoters dream! going to sell a lot of tickets and get massive press attention......only question mark is he actually any good? he certainly got gifted a few during the Olympics but I really like the guy and wish him the best!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

the iron sheik said:


> I bet fast eddie has been having wet dreams over this kid, he is a promoters dream! going to sell a lot of tickets and get massive press attention......only question mark is he actually any good? he certainly got gifted a few during the Olympics but I really like the guy and wish him the best!


Considering it was his 43rd fight it was an achievement just to be there.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Nope always been a fan.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Nope always been a fan.


Yeah, same. Seems a class act.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Hasn't changed at all, he hasn't done anything at all to change it other than sign a contract i expected him to sign anyway.

I've always been a fan and hope he makes it to the very top. At the same time I'm not one to look past where he is at and where he has to improve and just jumping on a hype train that we've seen time and time again.

For a guy thats only had 60-70 fights he has achieved a lot so to deny his talent would be stupid. He is a big athletic guy who looks like he keeps in good shape and has a good attitude in which he appears as though he will stay grounded.

He has a decent style, he's big enough not to be able to get bullied about, has a decent jab, has a decent output of punches and mixes them up. he does need to work on his defence and the Savon fight shows that smaller guys with good movement and timing could be a problem for him. I think if that fight continued he would have been embarrassed as Savon had him completely sussed.

That fight aside though, Joshua did very well in his other three fights and deserved his acclaim as one of the best super-heavy amateurs around. I thought he missed a trick by nt fighting in WSB though, that would have been a year of top class competition in a pro style ring without any risk.

I'm not convinced he has a solid chin yet either, Savon rattled him a couple of times and he's a small heavyweight who isn't a notable puncher. Not saying Joshua is chinny or anything, i just have a question mark surrounding that area and at heavyweight with no head guard that could be a problem should they neglect defensive duties.

I'm looking forward to seeing how he progresses though, changes that are made, adaptions to the pro game etc. I'll definitely be supporting him all the way.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Plus I don't think anyone was giving him stick, they just didn't like the Savon verdict which was clearly a hometown robbery. Sucking it up because it was in favour for the hometown guy would be hypocritical. I don't think he was gifted the Camarelle fight though, that was just a close fight that could have went either way, wasn't much in it at all.

Most of the critisism I saw was at the judges and officals who overall didn't do too bad a job compared to normal but still made some ridiculous decisions.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Plus I don't think anyone was giving him stick, they just didn't like the Savon verdict which was clearly a hometown robbery. Sucking it up because it was in favour for the hometown guy would be hypocritical. I don't think he was gifted the Camarelle fight though, that was just a close fight that could have went either way, wasn't much in it at all.
> 
> Most of the critisism I saw was at the judges and officals who overall didn't do too bad a job compared to normal but still made some ridiculous decisions.


For about 6 months you couldn't mention Joshua without somebody saying he was shit and got robbery at the Olympics. Maybe its just because I am not on ESB anymore.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Hasn't changed at all, he hasn't done anything at all to change it other than sign a contract i expected him to sign anyway.
> 
> I've always been a fan and hope he makes it to the very top. At the same time I'm not one to look past where he is at and where he has to improve and just jumping on a hype train that we've seen time and time again.
> 
> ...


He has only had 43 fights.

In a pro ring you would imagine over 10 rounds Joshua would break down a fighter like a Savon.

I think his chin has been proven in other fights against bigger punchers. dont think he has ever been down. sparred with all the top guys in the UK....we would have heard something by now.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He has only had 43 fights.
> 
> In a pro ring you would imagine over 10 rounds Joshua would break down a fighter like a Savon.
> 
> I think his chin has been proven in other fights against bigger punchers. dont think he has ever been down. sparred with all the top guys in the UK....we would have heard something by now.


I dont know if he would, Savon seemed to have him sussed and just timed him all fight whilst getting out of danger most of the time fairly easily. its something that can be worked on so I guess its a good thing for him that it happened as he'll be better prepared for next time he fights a similar styled guy.

It'd be different without the head-guard and over longer rounds though, we'll not see him get tested until around 15 fights though so a long way of telling. Sparring doesn't tell you nothing, I seen plenty guys go alright in sparring and then get Ko'd of lesser punching opponents in a real fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> For about 6 months you couldn't mention Joshua without somebody saying he was shit and got robbery at the Olympics. Maybe its just because I am not on ESB anymore.


Maybes, I stopped going on ESB well before the Olympics so i didn't see anything of that sort other than a few clowns.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Not really, I remember seeing him on the Beeb for in the ABA's a few years ago when he was talking about trying to get in to the GB Podium squad I think and have a chance of making the Olympics. I was very, very impressed with him back then and looked forward to him turning professional. Boy has he come a long way since then, and I didn't think he'd be turning over with the medal trail and hype he has surrounding him now.

To be honest, I wasn't _that _impressed with him at the Olympics, he didn't jab nearly enough, he lunged with lead left-hookers far too much, didn't use his right hand enough (which is arguably his best power punch) and he loaded up on single shots too much (like the lead left hooks). I think the occasion got to him a bit which is understandable. It's his home games in his hometown, he was touted as the favourite for gold and as a super-heavy, had all the limelight on him and he was still largely inexperienced. However I think he impressed throughout the tournament as he got a bit more comfortable with the pressures and I think he's learned an awful lot from that. I don't doubt that since the games he's spent the last year working really hard and growing as both a boxer and a sportsman under the spotlights and I believe he's much better equipped to cope with the pressure's and expectations now.

With all that though, he's really the complete package, as mentioned a promoter's dream really. As a fighter he's immensely talented, to achieve what he's achieved in 43 amateur bouts and about 4 years of actually wearing gloves is astonishing and shows a natural talent, an immense work ethic, a willingness to learn and an ability to absorb knowledge. He combines size with physical strength, power, speed (relative to his size) and rounded technical skills; you can't really tell from the amateurs but his chin looks sturdy enough too as I've never seen him hurt. He looks the part and largely talks the part too, he's a pretty decent speak and humble and likeable, combine that with his talents and the fact he's a heavyweight who's an Olympic gold medalist at the London games and you have a huge star in the making. I can't wait for his debut personally.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Came across great as always, seem really down to earth and willing to learn


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Very humble and gracious of him too saying Audley deserves thanks for paving the way for the GB Amateur set-up, which is very true. For all his shortcomings in the pro game, he did set the wheels in to motion for a set-up like Sheffield to be put in place and now we're reaping the rewards.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I dont know if he would, Savon seemed to have him sussed and just timed him all fight whilst getting out of danger most of the time fairly easily. its something that can be worked on so I guess its a good thing for him that it happened as he'll be better prepared for next time he fights a similar styled guy.
> 
> It'd be different without the head-guard and over longer rounds though, we'll not see him get tested until around 15 fights though so a long way of telling. Sparring doesn't tell you nothing, I seen plenty guys go alright in sparring and then get Ko'd of lesser punching opponents in a real fight.


I don't see any reason why Joshua cannot already be beating anyone outside the top 40-50 in the world over 6 rounds right now. I would like to see him matched like this. What you think?

*2013*
October v Paul Butlin 6x3
October v Hastings Rasini 6x3
November v Moses Matovu 6x3
December v Mike Holden 6x3

*2014*
January v Albert Sosnowski 6x3
February v Matt Skelton 8x3
March v Zack Page 8x3
April v Michael Sprott 8x3
May v Egvny Orlov 8x3
June v Martin Rogan 8x3
July v Derric Rossy 10x3
September v Pablo Vidoz 10x3
October v Tom Dallas (Southern Area Title)
December v Dominic Guinn 10x3

*2015*
January v John McDermott (English Title)
March v Jason Estrada 10x3
May v Taras Bidenko 10x3
July v Sam Sexton (British Title Eliminator)

That would get him to 18-0 within 2 years and ready for a shot at the British title with at least 60-70 rounds under his belt.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I don't see any reason why Joshua cannot already be beating anyone outside the top 40-50 in the world over 6 rounds right now. I would like to see him matched like this. What you think?
> 
> *2013*
> October v Paul Butlin 6x3
> ...


Being that active would be great but if they use him as a show seller on his name then i don't think he'll be out every month. He'd have to go on undercards and possibly go on the road in this day and age to stay that active. I'd be happy enough with two matches this year and 6-8 next year.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I wonder if the ABA getting banned from international competition for two years has anything to do with the timing of this or if its completely coincidental. I mean, i think he was turning over anyway but he pretty much turned a couple of weeks after the ban was pretty much announced and effectively ended any chance of him having an amateur fight of any note for until the next Olympics should he have stayed.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> He has only had 43 fights.
> 
> In a pro ring you would imagine over 10 rounds Joshua would break down a fighter like a Savon.
> 
> I think his chin has been proven in other fights against bigger punchers. dont think he has ever been down. sparred with all the top guys in the UK....we would have heard something by now.


Dillian Whyte dropped him (& beat him) and probably would've stopped him had he been a little bit cuter in his execution. That was Whyte's first amateur fight too.

The length of his ban is a fucking travesty for what is a nothing offence.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

seems very clued up and well spoken

does not need to be rushed as still there is a lot of work to be done , hes not like lomachenko who is rumoured to be fighting a top 10 opponent at 126lbs in his debut


----------



## Jenna's Chin (May 17, 2013)

not seen that much of him before, other than at the Olympics...so I am firmly jumping on the bandwagon.

seems a likeable guy, says all the right things etc.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Big stiff bum. Not exciting and zero personality.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Dillian Whyte dropped him (& beat him) and probably would've stopped him had he been a little bit cuter in his execution. That was Whyte's first amateur fight too.
> 
> The length of his ban is a fucking travesty for what is a nothing offence.


Was Joshuas 3rd fight and Whyte had been doing Kick Boxing for years.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Whyte got shafted with the ban esp when McGee got 6 months only


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Was Joshuas 3rd fight and Whyte had been doing Kick Boxing for years.


Still got dropped. He got dropped on another occasion against a foreign dude but the name escapes me.

As for his personality I have to say he's impressed me. Seems to be a focused young chap, I'm "Team Hughie" though. Sorry Joshy.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> For about 6 months you couldn't mention Joshua without somebody saying he was shit and got robbery at the Olympics. Maybe its just because I am not on ESB anymore.


Yeah this opinion pisses me off.
Joshua had a tough run in the Olympics and showed skill and a tonne of heart to win through,he wasn't the only one to get a close fortuitous decision in the games and Britain lost boxers through equally controversial decisions so to say he was being given a 'hometown' robbery is degrading to his efforts.
He has great physique,a humble attitude,good basics but most importantly a lot of guts.from what I saw in the games his style should be suited to the pros and I would love him to shut up the idiots who have written him off already.
Considering his lack of experience he should be looked upon as a man with all the potential in the world,I expect him to be brought through slowly as he is so young for a heavyweight and look forward to seeing his debut.

I hold out more hope of Joshua succeeding at world level than Luke Campbell


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

i can't help but like the guy. wish him well but seems a little uncoordinated, might be able to chalk it up to inexperience


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Seen him buzzed a fair few times, but might be because he's inexperienced and a bit stiff.

The important thing there is that he comes straight back. Not like Price who lacks fighting heart as well as chin.

I'd put Joshua in with McDermott within 3 fights.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Who's training him?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> i can't help but like the guy. wish him well but seems a little uncoordinated, might be able to chalk it up to inexperience


Nice work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Who's training him?


Tony Sims. He wants to stay local and work with a Christian.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Is Tony that much of a God worrier Rob?

If it helps him stay focused then fair enough, but I hope it wasn’t a major factor in his decision making process. 
Best person to move me on technically – Check. 
Good tactician from whom I can learn - Check.
Good reputation throughout the boxing community – Check.
Has the same imaginary friend as me - Check.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

He has impressed me this week, comes across very well, knows what he wants from the game and how hard that's going to be to achieve, but he believes he has the ability to do it, that's good.

Clearly he has a lot of potential, and I think joining Matchroom over no doubt higher offers else where was a smart move on his part. Say what you want about Hearn, but one thing that I can only praise him for is how busy he keeps people that have just turned over. Someone like Joshua needs to be kept busy, not fighting 2 or 3 times a year. I have no doubt under Hearn he will be, I think it was 8 fights they were planning on next year with 4 the rest of this year, that's a decent enough speed and keeping Joshua in the ring learning. For all the potential he has he's clearly a rough diamond at this stage, far more so than other Olympians turning over.

How far he will go, not sure, but you know he will do everything in his power to get to the top which is a great start


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Is Tony that much of a God worrier Rob?
> 
> If it helps him stay focused then fair enough, but I hope it wasn't a major factor in his decision making process.
> Best person to move me on technically - Check.
> ...


:rofl :deal


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Tony Sims. He wants to stay local and work with a Christian.


Total bollocks if that was his primary reason for choosing him. The only reason you mentioned this was to stir shit up.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think his chin has been proven in other fights against bigger punchers. dont think he has ever been down. sparred with all the top guys in the UK....we would have heard something by now.


He got stopped in his first international tournament. Dillian Whyte knocked him down & beat him.

His chin is questionable imo


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> He got stopped in his first international tournament. Dillian Whyte knocked him down & beat him.
> 
> His chin is questionable imo


It doesn't mean that he will be falling over in the pro's but I agree if you're looking at the whole picture it stands out as a potential problem.

Hopefully his rigidness will leave him as he gets more experienced and comfortable.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Its always a grey area for anyone coming from AMs to Pro though isn't it?
Until its been tested everyone chin is suspect, and its the default fall back postion of anyone who wants to knock a new fighter.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

DrMo said:


> He got stopped in his first international tournament. Dillian Whyte knocked him down & beat him.
> 
> His chin is questionable imo


whyte aint exactly a light puncher


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> whyte aint exactly a light puncher


His legs were stiffened a few times in the Olympics too.

I actually think Joshua looked much better at the previous Worlds than he did in London.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Joshua was what, 19/20 and in his 3rd fight against an experienced kickboxer in Whyte? I didn't really see him get 'buzzed' at the Olympics, but again as I mentioned, I think it was probably just nerves. Too much being made of all this IMO.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Its still early days so I haven't formed an opinion on him yet but I look forward to following his progress, he certainly seems dedicated.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice kid and good story too with how boxing has helped in his life as a whole. Athletic, photogenic and also a ready made 'name' so a great addition for Matchroom. Just remains to be seen whether he is more Fury or Price in terms of grit; hopefully the former. Couple that with his althetic prowess and hopefully he'll then do well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Total bollocks if that was his primary reason for choosing him. The only reason you mentioned this was to stir shit up.


Nope he has mentioned it in several interviews. Both deeply religous men.

And why would mentioning that stir shit up?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Its always a grey area for anyone coming from AMs to Pro though isn't it?
> Until its been tested everyone chin is suspect, and its the default fall back postion of anyone who wants to knock a new fighter.


True, but a chin is perhaps more important in HW than any other division.

I'm not saying because he got put down & stopped early on in his career that he'll have Khan-like punch resistance. Plenty of highly durable guys got stopped in the ams, (Tua, Bowe, Holmes, Vitali) .

I think a wait-and-see attitude is better than proclaiming his chin is proven like Rob did.



Flea Man said:


> His legs were stiffened a few times in the Olympics too.
> 
> *I actually think Joshua looked much better at the previous Worlds than he did in London*.


Yep. Looks like he spent too much time lifting weights, he looked bulky, slow & robotic compared to 2011.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Nope he has mentioned it in several interviews. Both deeply religous men.
> 
> And why would mentioning that stir shit up?


you are telling me that Joshua has said he is specifically chosen Sims has his trainer as he is a God Botherer?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> you are telling me that Joshua has said he is specifically chosen Sims has his trainer as he is a God Botherer?


He has said in 2/3 interviews when asked why did you pick Tony Sims "He is a well known Christian" "He is a Christian man"

You don't think its important for fighter & trainer to have a bond?

And why would that be stiring stuff up? How was I supposed to know that after 7 months of not posting on here shitmyself bob would show up and start making fun of me for absolutley no reason?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Is Tony that much of a God worrier Rob?
> 
> If it helps him stay focused then fair enough, but I hope it wasn't a major factor in his decision making process.
> Best person to move me on technically - Check.
> ...


Talk about trolling. You havent posted on here for 7 months and at the slightest mention of faith, which you don't understand, you jump on me and mock me.

Yes Anthony Joshua beleives in the imaginary man in the Sky. And its done him allot of harm over the years, so much so that he has lived half as long as you, but lived twice the life and achieved 100x what you ever will and he thanks his imaginary friend for it.

Look through all the greatest fighter trainer relationships. The bond is the most important thing between the two. Thats why sometimes you put a great trainer like Steward with quality fighters like Jermain Taylor & Chad Dawson and it doesn't work. You would have to be a fucking idiot to underestimate the importance of this to a fighters progress.....but you are a fucking idiot so well done.

Are you going to be sticking around here then troll boy?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> He has said in 2/3 interviews when asked why did you pick Tony Sims "He is a well known Christian" "He is a Christian man"
> 
> You don't think its important for fighter & trainer to have a bond?
> 
> And why would that be stiring stuff up? How was I supposed to know that after 7 months of not posting on here shitmyself bob would show up and start making fun of me for absolutley no reason?


Truly deluded if you think faith was number one in the selection criteria on who to train him. Stop whittering on about some guy called Bob.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Talk about trolling. You havent posted on here for 7 months and at the slightest mention of faith, which you don't understand, you jump on me and mock me.
> 
> Yes Anthony Joshua beleives in the imaginary man in the Sky. And its done him allot of harm over the years, so much so that he has lived half as long as you, but lived twice the life and achieved 100x what you ever will and he thanks his imaginary friend for it.
> 
> ...


joshuas imaginary friend is not the reason he has been successful thus far in his life. Family, environment, opportunities, learning from past will be for more important. 
I am sure the God Placebo has helped him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Truly deluded if you think faith was number one in the selection criteria on who to train him. Stop whittering on about some guy called Bob.


I didn't say it was!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> joshuas imaginary friend is not the reason he has been successful thus far in his life. Family, environment, opportunities, learning from past will be for more important.
> I am sure the God Placebo has helped him.


Well Anthony Joshua thinks differently. Why do you take such an issue with this?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Well Anthony Joshua thinks differently. Why do you take such an issue with this?


I have no issues, you were the one who felt it necessary to bring God into this debate. Anthony Josua will think differently, that's why it's called a Placebo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> I have no issues, you were the one who felt it necessary to bring God into this debate. Anthony Josua will think differently, that's why it's called a Placebo.


How did I bring God into the debate? What are you going on about!!


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> How did I bring God into the debate? What are you going on about!!


Post 31.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Post 31.


So by repeating what Joshua said i turned this into a debate about God? Nice one.

Actually it was yours and Bobs reaction, chosing to mock me, Joshua & Sims that turned the thread.

So you don't think the bond between a coach & athlete is important?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> So by repeating what Joshua said i turned this into a debate about God? Nice one.
> 
> Actually it was yours and Bobs reaction, chosing to mock me, Joshua & Sims that turned the thread.
> 
> So you don't think the bond between a coach & athlete is important?


Not sure how or when Joshua said it, what I do know is they way *you* wrote it implied that Sims being a god Botherer was the primary reason to work with him. I'll have to get in touch with Joe Gallagher and explain that training in Manchester was not the problem, it was the fact his church attendance was not high enough.

The coach bond is not vital, there are plenty of examples in sport where no bond exists and things work fine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Not sure how or when Joshua said it, what I do know is they way *you* wrote it implied that Sims being a god Botherer was the primary reason to work with him. I'll have to get in touch with Joe Gallagher and explain that training in Manchester was not the problem, it was the fact his church attendance was not high enough.
> 
> The coach bond is not vital, there are plenty of examples in sport where no bond exists and things work fine.


I think you need to re-read post 31. You were so enranged by the mention of God that you forgot the part where I said "he wanted to stay local"

Can you give me the examples?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think you need to re-read post 31. You were so enranged by the mention of God that you forgot the part where I said "he wanted to stay local"
> 
> Can you give me the examples?


Roberto Mancini, no bond whatsoever with his team, yet took City to title first time in nearly 40 years.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Roberto Mancini, no bond whatsoever with his team, yet took City to title first time in nearly 40 years.


Lol couldn't even give me a boxing one.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

I like Joshua I heard he likes a nice smoke so he is in my good books


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Rob you really need to see a shrink. You aren't a driving factor in the universe and it certainly isn't all about you. If you really think people spend time following you around the Internet your ego needs a serious check.
You made a comment that had nothing to do with anything anyone had raised. Someone asked about his trainer, but you wanted to do your door to door bit and bring up your agenda. I, along with other posters pointed out how out of place and unbalanced your comment was, and you fall back to your default victim position.
You don't want people to comment on religion? Don't bring it up.
No one is following you, you aren't important enough. You posted a daft comment and were picked up on it, by numerous posters.
Get over it and leave the drama for the opera.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

My opinion of Joshua hasn't changed - as I've never been convinced he was "the next big thing". I've heard that too often about much hyped fighters - including Olympians - and it hasn't panned out; fighters better than Joshua too. He's an interesting prospect due to how well he's done in such a short space of time, but I've not seen whatever it is the folk that think he's destined to be the World Heavyweight Champion see in him. I could see that in Rigondeaux, and in Lomachenko - hell, I think Usyk has great potential, but I don't think he's a lock to be World Champion.



Ernest Shackleton said:


> joshuas imaginary friend is not the reason he has been successful thus far in his life. Family, environment, opportunities, learning from past will be for more important.
> I am sure the God Placebo has helped him.


I'm a Christian, but I've never been one for simply crediting everything down to God. Different people draw their strength and inspiration from different places. Joshua probably *does* draw some of his from his faith - but that will only drive him to work hard, put the effort into honing his technique; and then there are other factors like the people he has around him. If you're a pro boxer and simply show up thinking God will take care of you, you're going to end up getting knocked the fuck out.

(I wasn't responding as your post bothered me or anything by the way. I don't take exception to anyone's religious beliefs - or lack thereof - unless they're arrogant enough to think they're going to change me. Just didn't want it to seem like I took offence to anything you posted or anything.)


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Didn't watch the olympics, but seems like a super cool bloke. Very relaxed and honest. Doesn't seem to be any ego.

Of course, this is the beginning of the journey, so he could end up anywhere. Doesn't seem to have the Haye factor though, fortunately.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Of course a faith can be a huge source of self belief.But it won't be what defines him nor will it be a major influencing factor on if he'll get to the top of his chosen field. It's not really relevant to this forum or thread, which is the issue.
Anyway we're focusing on nonsense it isn't relevant to the original question either.
I like AJ prior to the Olympics and I'll enjoy the ride wherever it leads.
Give me someone like Joshua over Fury anyday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Rob you really need to see a shrink. You aren't a driving factor in the universe and it certainly isn't all about you. If you really think people spend time following you around the Internet your ego needs a serious check.
> You made a comment that had nothing to do with anything anyone had raised. Someone asked about his trainer, but you wanted to do your door to door bit and bring up your agenda. I, along with other posters pointed out how out of place and unbalanced your comment was, and you fall back to your default victim position.
> You don't want people to comment on religion? Don't bring it up.
> No one is following you, you aren't important enough. You posted a daft comment and were picked up on it, by numerous posters.
> Get over it and leave the drama for the opera.


You havent posted on this forum for 7 months, God is mentioned and you jump on it like Dawkins bitch. Thats what happened. Please go back to the other site.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Of course a faith can be a huge source of self belief.But it won't be what defines him nor will it be a major influencing factor on if he'll get to the top of his chosen field. It's not really relevant to this forum or thread, which is the issue.
> Anyway we're focusing on nonsense it isn't relevant to the original question either.
> I like AJ prior to the Olympics and I'll enjoy the ride wherever it leads.
> Give me someone like Joshua over Fury anyday.


You know nothing about faith and don't understand people that have it. Stop trying to talk about subjects you have no knowledge off.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been following him for over three years and he has always displayed great mentality. So no, my opinion hasn't changed - always been a big fan


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> My opinion of Joshua hasn't changed - as I've never been convinced he was "the next big thing". I've heard that too often about much hyped fighters - including Olympians - and it hasn't panned out; fighters better than Joshua too. He's an interesting prospect due to how well he's done in such a short space of time, but I've not seen whatever it is the folk that think he's destined to be the World Heavyweight Champion see in him. I could see that in Rigondeaux, and in Lomachenko - hell, I think Usyk has great potential, but I don't think he's a lock to be World Champion.
> 
> I'm a Christian, but I've never been one for simply crediting everything down to God. Different people draw their strength and inspiration from different places. Joshua probably *does* draw some of his from his faith - but that will only drive him to work hard, put the effort into honing his technique; and then there are other factors like the people he has around him. If you're a pro boxer and simply show up thinking God will take care of you, you're going to end up getting knocked the fuck out.
> 
> (I wasn't responding as your post bothered me or anything by the way. I don't take exception to anyone's religious beliefs - or lack thereof - unless they're arrogant enough to think they're going to change me. Just didn't want it to seem like I took offence to anything you posted or anything.)


Nobody said anything about Joshua crediting God or relying on him. I said Joshua chose to work with Sims and one of the reasons was because he was a Christian. Ernest & Bob decided to go of on some tangent and start calling you, me and Joshua idiots that beleive in fairy tales.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Humble..? not really a good trait for any aspiring individual athlete in my opinion.

In the amateurs in some ways it easier than the professional ranks especially under the regime of the GB team, with all the funding and facilities! Its like being in the army, you have no choice but to succeed in my opinion or..? see you later.

Professional game..? allot more brutal and cold.

I think Joshua has all the physical tools to be honest, he is big and athletically gifted.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Rob, give it a rest. I've shown plenty of times you don't know half of what you follow and I don't have the strength to do it again.
You don't like me posting here, tough shit you'll have to go elsewhere or just get on with it.
I'm not debating it further. You make a stupid irrelevant reference to religion and I'll mock it. You talk boxing and I'll certainly not mention your out of touch, racist and women/homosexual hating religious txt. Deal?
I'll leave you and your ego to have the last word, you know you can't resist.
Off you go Champ.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Rob, give it a rest. I've shown plenty of times you don't know half of what you follow and I don't have the strength to do it again.
> You don't like me posting here, tough shit you'll have to go elsewhere or just get on with it.
> I'm not debating it further. You make a stupid irrelevant reference to religion and I'll mock it. You talk boxing and I'll certainly not mention your out of touch, racist and women/homosexual hating religious txt. Deal?
> I'll leave you and your ego to have the last word, you know you can't resist.
> Off you go Champ.


You have never shown any of those things. Just shown you have no understanding of faith and I very much doubt you have read origin of species....unlike myself.

Hey @Batklit & @ Icemax. Bob thinks we can't be Christian unless we follow every rule to the tee! Told me I am not Catholic because I don't have an issue with Gay marriage and my wife uses birth control. Moron!

I look forward to your 1 post every 6 months or will following me around like a strange stalker happen more often?


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Yup you win Rob, I can't argue against you and your ego. I'm outnumbered.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> You're such a child. I said you pick and choose what parts you want and then try come across as some expert on it.
> I think hypocrite was the word.
> Never had a problem with spiritualism or faith, but you bang on about on how proud you are to belong to an institution which still shows how out of touch it is.


I have never claimed to be an expert. 99% of religous people are hypocrites I would never disagree with this. 99% of all people are hypocrites.

The religion is out of touch.......but when I say I also disagree with those areas that our out of touch its picking and chosing and I am not really Catholic. Don't put a spin on it know head those were your words.

Go back and read the thread. You turned this into an arguement when you chose to take the piss after an inocent comment.

Have you read On the origin of species?


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Look again at who brought religion into a thread about people's thoughts on a boxer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Yup you win Rob, I can't argue against you and your ego. I'm outnumbered.


Yeh nice way to delete your post. Twat. Trying to be the bigger man after sending me abusive PM's on ESB.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah trying to stop an argument with a stranger on the Internet makes me a twat.
2-0 to you.
PS you PM'd me, I merely replied.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Yeah trying to stop an argument with a stranger on the Internet makes me a twat.
> 2-0 to you.


Starting an arguement and mocking peoples beleifs when you dont even understand them or your own makes you a twat.

Actually read On origin of species and come back to me.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Trying to take the intellectual high ground while continuing an argument on the Internet with a stranger.

Lost a point there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Trying to take the intellectual high ground while continuing an argument on the Internet with a stranger.
> 
> Lost a point there.


Theirs nothing intellectual about you and there never will be.


----------



## Dead Terrorist (Jun 20, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> You have never shown any of those things. Just shown you have no understanding of faith and I very much doubt you have read origin of species....unlike myself.
> 
> Hey @Batklit & @ Icemax. Bob thinks we can't be Christian unless we follow every rule to the tee! Told me I am not Catholic because I don't have an issue with Gay marriage and my wife uses birth control. Moron!
> 
> I look forward to your 1 post every 6 months or will following me around like a strange stalker happen more often?


Well no Rob, you in fact cannot be a Catholic while supporting Gay Marriage and birth control. Perhaps you should take up a new religion other than Catholicism that opposes those actions. You must ask yourself Rob why you apparently want to participate in Catholicism when you clearly don't even support the basics of the religion. Perhaps protestantism would be more up your street.


----------



## Dead Terrorist (Jun 20, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I have never claimed to be an expert. 99% of religous people are hypocrites I would never disagree with this. 99% of all people are hypocrites.
> 
> The religion is out of touch.......but when I say I also disagree with those areas that our out of touch its picking and chosing and I am not really Catholic. Don't put a spin on it know head those were your words.


 So you're not a Catholic, make up you're fucking mind then.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Dead Terrorist said:


> Well no Rob, you in fact cannot be a Catholic while supporting Gay Marriage and birth control. Perhaps you should take up a new religion other than Catholicism that opposes those actions. You must ask yourself Rob why you apparently want to participate in Catholicism when you clearly don't even support the basics of the religion. Perhaps protestantism would be more up your street.


Ok well you're wrong. Please enlighten me on the basics of the religion?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Dead Terrorist said:


> So you're not a Catholic, make up you're fucking mind then.


I didn't say that I wasn't.


----------



## Dead Terrorist (Jun 20, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Ok well you're wrong. Please enlighten me on the basics of the religion?


I've already told you. You cannot consider yourself a Catholic if you fundamentally oppose the basics of the Catholic church teachings.



robpalmer135 said:


> Hey @Batklit & @ Icemax. Bob thinks we can't be Christian unless we follow every rule to the tee! Told me I am not Catholic because I don't have an issue with Gay marriage and my wife uses birth control. Moron!


Not only do you not embrace Catholicism you actually oppose the fundamentals. A good Catholic would hate the sin and not the sinner but clearly you don't do this at all, you embrace the sin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Dead Terrorist said:


> I've already told you. You cannot consider yourself a Catholic if you fundamentally oppose the basics of the Catholic church teachings.
> 
> Not only do you not embrace Catholicism you actually oppose the fundamentals. A good Catholic would hate the sin and not the sinner but clearly you don't do this at all, you embrace the sin.


Niether are fundamental teachings of the Catholic Church.

I discussed this with a priest only a few weeks back. His opinion is different to your own. Can you enlighten me on why I should take your opinion more seriously than his? Genuine question.


----------



## Dead Terrorist (Jun 20, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Niether are fundamental teachings of the Catholic Church.
> 
> I discussed this with a priest only a few weeks back. His opinion is different to your own. Can you enlighten me on why I should take your opinion more seriously than his? Genuine question.


Well I don't know what question you asked your priest precisely. Never the less the Churches stance on "gay marriage" is very clear.​Church teaching: Sex outside marriage (man+woman only) is a mortal sin, therefore gay sexual activity is mortally sinful.​ Thus homosexuality clearly falls under the category of lust under catholic teachings. To claim that "gay marriage" is a good thing is to contradict Church teaching by claiming that mortal sin is a good thing. It follows that a Catholic in good standing cannot endorse "gay marriage".


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Dead Terrorist said:


> Well I don't know what question you asked your priest precisely. Never the less the Churches stance on "gay marriage" is very clear.​Church teaching: Sex outside marriage (man+woman only) is a mortal sin, therefore gay sexual activity is mortally sinful.​ Thus homosexuality clearly falls under the category of lust under catholic teachings. To claim that "gay marriage" is a good thing is to contradict Church teaching by claiming that mortal sin is a good thing. It follows that a Catholic in good standing cannot endorse "gay marriage".


I was never arguing over the Churchs stance I was arguing over Bobs claim that I am not Catholic because I do not beleive everything the church says and because I don't follow every rule to a tee. You backed up that accusation.

I don't have an issue with gay marriage and my wife uses birth control. Am I still Catholic.

Answer. YES.

Are you going to answer my question?


----------



## Dead Terrorist (Jun 20, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I don't have an issue with gay marriage and my wife uses birth control. Am I still Catholic.
> 
> Answer. YES.
> 
> Are you going to answer my question?


No you're not. You don't follow the Churches teachings, nor do you show any signs of repent for your stance. Perhaps you should take up a new religion that does embrace gay marriage and birth control ( a form of wanking). Why would you want to follow a religion that you don't agree with?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

What the fuck has all this got to do with Anthony Joshua?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Dead Terrorist said:


> No you're not. You don't follow the Churches teachings, nor do you show any signs of repent for your stance. Perhaps you should take up a new religion that does embrace gay marriage and birth control ( a form of wanking). Why would you want to follow a religion that you don't agree with?


I am not going to answer your questions until you answer mine.

Why should I listen to your opinion ahead of a priest that was studied for 7 years and has 30 years of expirience in that position?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Chatty said:


> What the fuck has all this got to do with Anthony Joshua?


Fuck all...blame Bob, Ernest & this clown for taking things off track!


----------



## Dead Terrorist (Jun 20, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I am not going to answer your questions until you answer mine.
> 
> Why should I listen to your opinion ahead of a priest that was studied for 7 years and has 30 years of expirience in that position?


How often do I have to spell it out?



robpalmer135 said:


> I was never arguing over the Churchs stance I was arguing over Bobs claim that I am not Catholic because I do not beleive everything the church says and because I don't follow every rule to a tee. You backed up that accusation.
> 
> I don't have an issue with gay marriage and my wife uses birth control. Am I still Catholic.
> 
> ...


You fully support one of the mortal sins and show zero repentance for your act. How exactly can you be considered a Catholic?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Dead Terrorist said:


> How often do I have to spell it out?
> 
> 
> > *Why should I listen to your opinion ahead of a priest that has studied for 7 years and has 30 years of expirience in that position?*


----------



## Dead Terrorist (Jun 20, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Dead Terrorist said:
> 
> 
> > How often do I have to spell it out?
> ...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

who the fuck cares if a guy on a Internet Forum is catholic or not?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Dead Terrorist said:


> Because you've admitted to supporting one of the deadly sins and have shown zero repentance.
> 
> If you don't want to listen to reason and obviously can't back up you're insane stance try not to be so childish in future.


I am more than ready and prepared to explain and back up my stance. But you refuse to answer a simple question, infact it seems you fail to even understand it.

My opinion and stance on why I am still Catholic despite disagree with some of the Catholic Churches teachings is based on 14 years at Catholic school and spending the last 3 years practicing. I have also had this discussion with a priest and the religous education leader at my church and our view points were allined.

If you want to continue this debate, please tell me what position you are coming from.

Are you a Catholic Priest?
Do you teach Catholicsm on a weekly basis? 
Are you even a practicing Catholic? 
Have you ever been a practicing Catholic?
Are you a Christian?
Have you ever been a Christian?

A simple YES or NO anwswer with some detail to the YES question would be be nice and we can continue the debate via private message and I will ask the mods to delete this thread. Sound good?

I am happy to listen to reason and logic if the arguement is presented to me. But I wan't to know where its coming from because at the moment your just some random bloke without a real name on an internet forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Berliner said:


> who the fuck cares if a guy on a Internet Forum is catholic or not?


tell me about it!


----------



## Dead Terrorist (Jun 20, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Dead Terrorist said:
> 
> 
> > robpalmer135 said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Dead Terrorist said:


> robpalmer135 said:
> 
> 
> > Dead Terrorist said:
> ...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gotta love this site!


----------



## Dead Terrorist (Jun 20, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Dead Terrorist said:
> 
> 
> > robpalmer135 said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Dead Terrorist said:


> robpalmer135 said:
> 
> 
> > Dead Terrorist said:
> ...


----------



## Dead Terrorist (Jun 20, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Dead Terrorist said:
> 
> 
> > robpalmer135 said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Dead Terrorist said:


> robpalmer135 said:
> 
> 
> > Dead Terrorist said:
> ...


----------



## Dead Terrorist (Jun 20, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Dead Terrorist said:
> 
> 
> > robpalmer135 said:
> ...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Jesus christ will you cunts fuck off and stop talking about religion! This si a boxing forum, you knobheads, unless im mistaken.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Dead Terrorist said:


> robpalmer135 said:
> 
> 
> > Dead Terrorist said:
> ...


----------



## Dead Terrorist (Jun 20, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Dead Terrorist said:
> 
> 
> > robpalmer135 said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Dead Terrorist said:


> robpalmer135 said:
> 
> 
> > Dead Terrorist said:
> ...


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah why are these dicks starting religious stuff in a thread about Anthony Joshua and why do people always start giving Rob shit?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Matty lll said:


> Yeah why are these dicks starting religious stuff in a thread about Anthony Joshua and why do people always start giving Rob shit?


I mentioned it in a flippant comment and got jumped on.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I mentioned it in a flippant comment and got jumped on.


I think you were jumped on in this thread.

But rob lets be honest you love an argument/debate don't you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I think you were jumped on in this thread.
> 
> But rob lets be honest you love an argument/debate don't you?


No doubt. Why else do we come on here. But I like to debate Boxing and nothing else, but if people start talking BS and get offensive I am going to get my guard up.

This Bob guy, what a clown. Check his post history. Nothing for 7 months then he jumps on me. Be ok if he new shit about boxing. Terrible terrible poster and a bad addition to the forum. He belongs back over at ESB.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> No doubt. Why else do we come on here. But I like to debate Boxing and nothing else, but if people start talking BS and get offensive I am going to get my guard up.
> 
> This Bob guy, what a clown. Check his post history. Nothing for 7 months then he jumps on me. Be ok if he new shit about boxing. Terrible terrible poster and a bad addition to the forum. He belongs back over at ESB.


Your debate over football/religion/tv/Hearn even boxing make this a good read mate.
I might not always agree with you but you do get a thread going and that's what we all want.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Comes across as a top bloke, I've mentioned it before but one of my best mates remembers Joshua coming over and giving him advice when he'd just started training at Finchely. Not surprised he went to Tony Sims its the same path Barker took, got quite close links with Finchely ABC if I recall. Lots of good lads come out of that gym and it has a great attitude. I'll be fully behind Joshua and as long as he keeps improving and keeps grounded the skys the limit.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Religion! Not only does it fuck up the world, it turn's out it fucks up threads as well, fuck off and take this shit to the lounge.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> Religion! Not only does it fuck up the world, it turn's out it fucks up threads as well, fuck off and take this shit to the lounge.


Hear hear. Can't be arsed with the Catholicism or Hearnism peddlers that hijack these threads.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

I haven't been on here since Saturday. What the fuck happened to this thread? :lol: :huh


----------



## Elmo (Jun 14, 2013)

How the fuck did this happen to a thread about Anthony Joshua?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Elmo said:


> How the fuck did this happen to a thread about Anthony Joshua?


two catholics talked about theire Religion. It was funny to read.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I've heard that Vitali is actually a machine created by scientologist's, Tom Cruise and sometimes John Travolta (before all the gay massage stuff) sit inside him and control him via joy stick, similar to Crane from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I've heard that Vitali is actually a machine created by scientologist's, Tom Cruise and sometimes John Travolta (before all the gay massage stuff) sit inside him and control him via joy stick, similar to Crane from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


:lol:


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I can't believe you cunts all fucked off to here the week before the James Stabler thread was born, that's one of the greatest tragedies in internet history.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Elmo said:


> How the fuck did this happen to a thread about Anthony Joshua?





Batkilt said:


> I haven't been on here since Saturday. What the fuck happened to this thread? :lol: :huh





PaulieMc said:


> Hear hear. Can't be arsed with the Catholicism or Hearnism peddlers that hijack these threads.





Bill said:


> Religion! Not only does it fuck up the world, it turn's out it fucks up threads as well, fuck off and take this shit to the lounge.


It was actually 2 atheists that turns this thread into what it became. I made a flippant remark about one of the reasons Joshua picked Sims was because he is Chriatian (his words from various interviews). Bob & Ertest short circuted and went on the attack.
@Bill religion doesn't fuck up the world....although its often used as an excuse.


----------



## Elmo (Jun 14, 2013)

I didn't read that rob. Great thread.


----------

